# Standard für Datenbanken



## Samson_Miller (17. Apr 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Anwendung die auf das Information_schema einer Datenbank zugreift. Also ausliest welche Tabellen, Views oder auch Spalten es in der Datenbank gibt. Diese Informationen werden dann in Java-Objekte abgebildet. Leider sind die Bezeichner und die hinterlegten Informationen bei unterschiedlichen Datenbanken verschieden.

Zum Beispiel gibt es eine Spalte in einer DB2-Datenbank die heißt "nulls" und die gibt an, ob eine Spalte NULL sein darf oder nicht. Beim SQL Server heißt diese Spalte "is_nullable". Beim Inhalt der Spalte ist es das gleiche: Bei DB2 ist "Y" oder "N" enthalten und beim SQL Server 0 oder 1.

Ich habe gehört, dass es einen Standard für den Aufbau eines solchen Information_schema gibt. Wo finde ich Informationen dazu, wie die Spalte laut Standard heißen müsste und wie der Inhalt laut Standrad aussehen müsste?


----------



## maki (17. Apr 2009)

Einen Standard kenne ich nicht, aber du könntest dir mal das hier ansehen: DatabaseMetaData (Java 2 Platform SE 5.0)


----------



## MarcB (17. Apr 2009)

Nach dem SQL-92 Standard ist "is_nullable" korrekt.


----------



## Samson_Miller (23. Apr 2009)

Viele Dank. Das hilft mir weiter.


----------

